# Yellow slip- EU national



## Red194 (Jan 31, 2016)

I am getting a lot of conflicting information and am totally stressed. I am an early retiree from UK and thought it would be a simple process. I have a appointment with immigration soon to register. I have rented an apartment and do not own a home yet in Cyprus. Questions:
1. What do they consider adequate income? Amount?
2. Is only interest income considered or do they consider savings as a whole.
3. I was told by friend that for early retiree they were advised to have10K in a Cyprus bank account. I dont want to transfer that much as rates are down. Is 10K in Cyprus required.

This is the first time I am on my own in a new country and all your advice and experiences will be appreciated.

Red


----------



## GSmith (Nov 9, 2015)

I can't answer the questions aboutincome or savings but if your concern about transferring cash to Cyprus is because of the exchange rate, you could simpluy open a Sterling account and send Sterling. Personally I wouldn't transfer that amount as It is probably safer in any UK bank than in a Cyprus bank and it should be counted as part of your overall ability to support yourself wherever it is held.

Garry


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

For ease of reference, I have given my response in red below:



Red194 said:


> I am getting a lot of conflicting information and am totally stressed. I am an early retiree from UK and thought it would be a simple process. I have a appointment with immigration soon to register. I have rented an apartment and do not own a home yet in Cyprus. Questions:
> 1. What do they consider adequate income? Amount? * You need to satisfy the Immigration Officer that you have sufficient income to support yourself and any dependants. The amount of income will therefore vary according to personal circumstances. *
> 2. Is only interest income considered or do they consider savings as a whole. *They will 'probably' consider savings as a whole if you lack sufficient income and your savings confirm that you are able to support yourself and your dependants. We had to submit 3 months of bank statements from both our UK and Cyprus accounts. However, the Immigration Officer didn't seem to be interested in how much overall was in the accounts, but was specifically looking for the regular income payments of my occupational pensions into the account - which in our case was a UK bank account.*
> 3. I was told by friend that for early retiree they were advised to have10K in a Cyprus bank account. I dont want to transfer that much as rates are down. Is 10K in Cyprus required. *No. We had less than that in our Cyprus account. Once again, they were more interested in the regular transfers from our UK accounts into our Cyprus account.*
> ...


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

What they want is simply "Proof of Income" You will need to provide certified copies from the UK bank account and also a certified copy from your Cypriot account. All this info should be on the slip of paper that they gave you when you made the appointment. The amount in your Cypriot accaount should be adequate to support you (€3000?)


----------



## Red194 (Jan 31, 2016)

Thank you Garry, David & L.., & expatme. My concern is that while I have considerable savings, I have no regular income. I don't qualify for any pensions.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Red194 said:


> Thank you Garry, David & L.., & expatme. My concern is that while I have considerable savings, I have no regular income. I don't qualify for any pensions.


If you have considerable savings, just show them that. What you live on, they don't bother about as long as you can support yourself. We live mainly on savings, and with the interest rates of today, that gives no extra. I am self employed but that is mostly a way to get a health insurance that cover my diabetes.

For the Cyprus bank account, they have never asked. When we arrived it was unwise to have any money here so all ours stayed in Germany, and that is still the case.


----------



## oxocube123 (Nov 27, 2011)

Red194 said:


> I am getting a lot of conflicting information and am totally stressed. I am an early retiree from UK and thought it would be a simple process. I have a appointment with immigration soon to register. I have rented an apartment and do not own a home yet in Cyprus. Questions:
> 1. What do they consider adequate income? Amount?
> 2. Is only interest income considered or do they consider savings as a whole.
> 3. I was told by friend that for early retiree they were advised to have10K in a Cyprus bank account. I dont want to transfer that much as rates are down. Is 10K in Cyprus required.
> ...


hi red, do not panic you are an e.u. citizen. when i first came to cyprus in xmas 2008 i was unemployed, my jobseekers allowance was paid for 3 months only from the uk after which it was stopped. i applied for my yellow slip whilst receiving jobseekers allowance and they refused to issue it to me. i found a job several weeks later with pay of 500 cyprus pounds a month, i was told it should be at least 600 pounds a month, nevertheless my yellow slip was issued over the 90 day requirement period. if you have ample savings in your uk account take your bank statement to them and tell them that you make withdrawals from you uk account as and when you need it. they want to know that you can support yourself before they will issue the yellow slip. if they are not happy with the amount you have in your account go back to them when you find a job. as long as you are not a burden or a criminal you can wait until you get your uk pension for a yellow slip. a cyprus bank account is not a requirement for a yellow slip, but if you find employment it would be necessary to have your salary paid into it. why not open a cyprus bank account, good luck and don't panic you are an e.u. citizen in an e.u. country.


----------



## Red194 (Jan 31, 2016)

Thank you all. This is the first time I am on my own, can't seem to stop panicking.if the guidelines gave amounts, I would have been less prone to panic.
Do bank statements from UK need to be certified?The list given by immigration only refer to Cyprus bank statements requiring to be certified.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Red194 said:


> Thank you all. This is the first time I am on my own, can't seem to stop panicking.if the guidelines gave amounts, I would have been less prone to panic.
> Do bank statements from UK need to be certified?The list given by immigration only refer to Cyprus bank statements requiring to be certified.


U.K. Bank statements do not need to be certified. I downloaded our statements off the web and it wasn't a problem.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

David_&_Letitia said:


> U.K. Bank statements do not need to be certified. I downloaded our statements off the web and it wasn't a problem.


It is really funny. They trust foreign bank statements but not local. Wonder why....


----------

